# Interceptor



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi everyone I took kimber to vet today for a check up and veterinarian recommend Interceptor as a preventive for heartworm. Does anyone here use it? Any side effects? Good product?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is a good product. I have used it. No issues with it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do. So relieved that it's back on the market as my stash ran out this year


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes still using the last of the sentinel and looking forward to getting the interceptor again as i hear it is back.


----------

